# Stunting the growth of the Dwarf Alberta Spruce



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Just bought 7 baby dwarf alberta spruce trees and my question is thast if I leave them in their pots will that slow down their growth ? The other ones that have been on my railroad for years have really grown & sprread mainly because I don't know how to prune them and don't have the time if I did. The whole outdoor railroad ( trains & "flowers) has always been all mine to do. My wife just passed away this past March so now I have all home maintance to do - inside & out so time is even more scarce than ever.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Fred, 
Take a look at the recent topic on Alberta Spruces at 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/10/aft/116539/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

I think your issue with pruning and keeping them small is addressed there.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have dwarf spruce and by trimming them and cutting back the root system will do a great job. It is not necessary to keep them in the pot.


----------

